

Your vote doesn't matter. heres why - thecoolkid
http://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=9354310

======
dang
Guys... you can't rewrite titles to make them into clickbait, you can't create
fake accounts to upvote your thing, and you can't post comments with the fake
accounts you created to upvote your thing. Or rather, you can (obviously), but
you're not supposed to. It will probably get you banned and/or make HN users
mad.

------
logiczero
Sweet, a link to a pay-walled academic publication. "Economic-Elite
Domination" indeed.

